# 2013 Chevy 2500 Boss DXT



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

2013 Chevy 2500 Ext Cab with a new 8'2" Boss DXT


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good combo doing long runs with it?


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Good lookin' setup! Hope it makes you a lot of $$$!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

grandview;1648776 said:


> Good combo doing long runs with it?


Not at all. It's actually my old man's rig so it's only backup to my two trucks. I've got money in the plow so I don't feel guilty about stealing it when I need it. lol


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice setup


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice truck and new DXT, I'm curious how the new Boss will be compared to a V-XT.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Great looking truck and plow Dean. Let me know how that DXT works out.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking setup i like the edges on the boss v plows more than the fiher


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

What dealer did you purchase the DXT from?


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

very sharp looking!! funnny seeing more and more boss plows around boston this year....


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

CAT 245ME;1650381 said:


> What dealer did you purchase the DXT from?


Johnson's Town Line, East Machias, ME


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice looking truck! 

I'm not trying to offend you at all, but have you noticed a decline in quality of the body materials/workmanship from your 07?

I own a few chevy trucks as well, and I had looked at some of Chevy's new trucks and suvs on the dealer lots and was absolutely disappointed in the quality of some of the body panels and underhood parts compared to our older trucks.

Don't get me wrong, I love the fact that they beefed up the front ends to 6k and gave them strong frames, but the interior and body completely turned me off.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1650533 said:


> Nice looking truck!
> 
> I'm not trying to offend you at all, but have you noticed a decline in quality of the body materials/workmanship from your 07?
> 
> ...


I rear-ended a Ford escape @ less than 5mph in my NBS 07 3500 dump....pushed in the front bumper on the dump, didn't even put a scratch on the escape

BTW, nice new truck & plow MSS!


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

MSS , I don't want to be rude so don't answer if you don't want to. I was just curious what that truck cost, I am going to be trading my 08 in soon and have gotten numbers any where from 36 to 40 on the x cab work truck package. Enjoy that setup it looks nice !


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice. I'm getting a 8.2 stainless DXT installed on my new 2500 HD Silverado this week. It looks like your dad got the optional 18 inch wheels that are standard issue on the 3500 HD. Next on my list are those tube steps. The DXT makes that SnowDogg look small.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1650533 said:


> Nice looking truck!
> 
> I'm not trying to offend you at all, but have you noticed a decline in quality of the body materials/workmanship from your 07?
> 
> ...


No offense taken ProTouch. While they have beefed up a lot of the important components, there has definitely been a decline in the quality of materials and workmanship.



Hegartydirtwork;1650574 said:


> MSS , I don't want to be rude so don't answer if you don't want to. I was just curious what that truck cost, I am going to be trading my 08 in soon and have gotten numbers any where from 36 to 40 on the x cab work truck package. Enjoy that setup it looks nice !


I would have to ask the old man what it was. I don't remember what he said it cost. I don't believe it was over $35 though. I wanna say somewhere in the $33k range.



shotgunwillie;1650759 said:


> Very nice. I'm getting a 8.2 stainless DXT installed on my new 2500 HD Silverado this week. It looks like your dad got the optional 18 inch wheels that are standard issue on the 3500 HD. Next on my list are those tube steps. The DXT makes that SnowDogg look small.


I thought the 18" was standard on the 2500 as well but I don't know that. I know he didn't request it and actually wanted the 17" but there wasn't any available.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

Hegartydirtwork;1650574 said:


> MSS , I don't want to be rude so don't answer if you don't want to. I was just curious what that truck cost, I am going to be trading my 08 in soon and have gotten numbers any where from 36 to 40 on the x cab work truck package. Enjoy that setup it looks nice !


GM just increased the rebates on 2013 2500 HDs this week by $1500.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

MSS Mow;1651449 said:


> No offense taken ProTouch. While they have beefed up a lot of the important components, there has definitely been a decline in the quality of materials and workmanship.
> 
> I would have to ask the old man what it was. I don't remember what he said it cost. I don't believe it was over $35 though. I wanna say somewhere in the $33k range.
> 
> I thought the 18" was standard on the 2500 as well but I don't know that. I know he didn't request it and actually wanted the 17" but there wasn't any available.


The 18" are a $200 option on the 2500 HD WT, and I noticed that the spare tire on mine has a different tread pattern on it than the other 4 tires. I guess I'm going to have to crawl under it and see what brand and model it is.


----------



## bandy23 (Oct 1, 2013)

nice setup


----------



## Superior to any (Sep 26, 2013)

*I agree*



ProTouchGrounds;1650533 said:


> Nice looking truck!
> 
> I'm not trying to offend you at all, but have you noticed a decline in quality of the body materials/workmanship from your 07?
> 
> ...


I agree, I just sold a tricked out 91 I had that all that was rusty on it was the driver side cab corner. I have a 2012 that already went in for a rust spot with only 15k miles on it as of now, when it went in, like 8k miles. I would say that the engine, transmission, and truck itself is bad azz it plows like a dream, but yes they are getting shottier on the exterior components. Also we got a bunch of v-xt's to try out, and I am personally pleased, they have the float option and the down pressure option, making back dragging possible with a v blade unlike back in the day. What is this Dxt hype all about, anyone know? I havent researched it yet, can anyone tell me what the difference between a Dxt and a power Vxt?

Also two more things, Mm, I know it is only your dad's truck, but in my opinion the best truck chevy has made so far, and will be a perfect back up truck. No buckling when making sharp turns and pushes snow like it was never there. The second thing is I am started to think the local dealership is cashing in on me. The last truck I bought was a new Silverado 2500 HD with the Boss power V-xt for 39k including plow, I guess take the price of the plow off and I am in the ball park lol. Any comments on what others are paying???


----------

